# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 6/20/21



## jd56 (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father's Day guys!
Hope your day is filled with great surprises.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Scored this beauty at a Maryland auction just need help getting it picked up. Columbia G519-likely 1943. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 20, 2021)

My wife picked up this Murray Santa Cruz Cruiser for me at an estate sale just down the road from my house!









Happy Sunday/Father's Day Yall! 😎


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 20, 2021)

I cant lie..it was a good week!BIG thank you to Tom aka @tanksalot for helping me out with this 30 " Don Post Frankenstein statue!!
I also picked up 2 prewar bikes, a 40ish Rollfast for parts and an original paint 41 Pioneer badged Schwinn DX ! And,the same guy had a fantastic 60s? Rerelease? King Kong movie poster..


----------



## ranman (Jun 20, 2021)

Cool plate, sticker and new OMD tee shirt!


----------



## milkman42 (Jun 20, 2021)

Good morning, and happy fathers day! I have recently acquired this!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 20, 2021)

I came across a Motorbike tank and a prewar rack. Now to find a frame to put them on.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 20, 2021)

Found some local history. Nazareth Hall Military Academy where my great grandfather went to school. Found his graduation picture and many many really interesting stories and happenings of the school/town from 100 years ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Kramai88 said:


> I came across a Motorbike tank and a prewar rack. Now to find a frame to put them on.
> 
> View attachment 1433141
> 
> ...



Nice score! Rack looks like it’s for a tall frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## blackcat (Jun 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Scored this beauty at a Maryland auction just need help getting it picked up. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1433068
> 
> ...




Nice score  😺 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

blackcat said:


> Nice score  😺
> Regards;
> Serge



Thanks I was surprised this one didn’t hit anyone’s radar screen! I kept waiting for someone to ‘out’ it but only had a couple other bids. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 20, 2021)

pulling a hood spring on a buick


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks to bikesnbuses for the JC Higgins  Jetflow find tip. The rest of the stuff came from the Fitchburg rides show. I like the Orient spoon due to they where made where I grew up . The spoon came from a fellow Caber. I have yet to find a Orient bike in the wild. The Fitchburg rides show had 80 dealers and was the first show with out mask in almost a year and a half. It was nice to have that again.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 20, 2021)

I bought this killer machine this past week- 
Mid 1890's 'Xander' by the Keystone Match & Machine Co.  in Lebanon, PA named for J.G. Xander who likely designed this bicycle. 
Xander went on to design the 'Keystone Steamer' automobile for the Keystone M&M Co. before setting out on his own and building his own automobile also called the 'Xander' in Reading, PA.

Worth noting the Keystone Steamer car is powered by a motor mounted in the rear hubs of the machine, I'm not sure if any exist today?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 20, 2021)

Well, I told myself I would stop buying wrenches when I hit  130 . But NO, Dean had one for sale at Fitchburg meet and pushes me over the edge .  131 .....well now I have to round up to 140.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 20, 2021)

Did some side work for a guy, my paycheck was a tricycle.


----------



## iceman (Jun 20, 2021)

Landed 2 this week, a Specialized Bmx. I will be a future project. And a 1985 Gardin road bike I have been after for a while. They were made in Toronto. It ride really well😄.


----------



## eeapo (Jun 20, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> Found some local history. Nazareth Hall Military Academy where my great grandfather went to school. Found his graduation picture and many many really interesting stories and happenings of the school/town from 100 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1433145
> 
> ...



Very interesting its That you found that info about your dad, treasure it.


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 20, 2021)

Picked up what looks to be an old school chain saw… jk, filling my silverking addiction with #9!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 20, 2021)

Scored a prewar Schwinn crank. And a friend gave me a workstand he found in a trash pile


----------



## ian (Jun 20, 2021)

Hobo Bill said:


> pulling a hood spring on a buick
> 
> View attachment 1433150



Nice nailhead Buick. 331?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 20, 2021)

Today’s flea market finds… a ladies Monark tank, a 1-inch pitch chain, an Iver Johnson wrench (it’s yours @ivrjhnsn if you want it… 140 here we come) and a neat old photo that I can scrutinize for hours and still never identify the bike manufacturer.


----------



## blincoe (Jun 20, 2021)

Finally got one.


----------



## kunzog (Jun 20, 2021)

I just got this Roth Trike print!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 20, 2021)

My friend returned my bike back with a new seat, plated bars, new tires and carb.  Time for a ride tonight.


----------



## petritl (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## petritl (Jun 20, 2021)

I spent the last two weeks in IL helping my mom clean up dad’s garage.  It was a real treasure trove.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 20, 2021)

Bought a lot of stuff this week but thought this was pretty interesting. Shovel made from a double sided flange sign. Really shows how disposable porcelain signs were back in the day. It was ground down almost an inch from shoveling. Pretty cool wall hanger.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks I was surprised this one didn’t hit anyone’s radar screen! I kept waiting for someone to ‘out’ it but only had a couple other bids. V/r Shawn



I honestly can't even tell who the manufacturer of that bike is.
*EDIT nevermind I see you've added some info since this morning.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 20, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> My friend returned my bike back with a new seat, plated bars, new tires and carb.  Time for a ride tonight.View attachment 1433293



wow , love it


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 20, 2021)

20” Ashtabula forks, another can and light & grips.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 20, 2021)

A pair of solomon island war club paddles.. ..


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 20, 2021)

Late 1920’s Delta Apollo and Buddy  lantern foldout. I found the Buddy lantern only foldout about 11 years ago


----------



## HARPO (Jun 21, 2021)

1984 Schwinn Tempo. Photo as brought home...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Scored this beauty at a Maryland auction just need help getting it picked up. Columbia G519-likely 1943. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1433068
> 
> ...



I need some help here. If someone is just willing to pick it up and hold until I get back I will compensate you for gas/time/trouble. The bike is in St Leonard, MD. Please contact me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com   if you can help. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 27, 2021)

The bike kida did a ozmosis to my space at the Swap Meet ...he didn't want to take it home so he gave me a hell of a deal on it and a pair of cool 1964 flashlights in the  oig box.. a 1890s photo of salems state capitol before it burnt down..


----------

